# Yet Another Audio Duplicator



## 700hours (May 27, 2022)

700hours submitted a new resource:

Yet Another Audio Duplicator - Duplicate audio from loopback device to auxiliary device with three commands



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## 700hours (Jun 15, 2022)

700hours updated Yet Another Audio Duplicator with a new update entry:

GUI, Same-device-routing prevention, Route to many devices



>



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## KevType (Jun 17, 2022)

This is not compatible with newer versions of .NETCore.


----------



## 700hours (Jun 17, 2022)

KevType said:


> This is not compatible with newer versions of .NETCore.



In 1.1 patch the framework was changed to .NET Core 3.0.

Also an aside: an audio doubling bug was fixed by resetting the transmission upon each "start" command. This means "stop" is more or less a "quit transmission" command instead of a reset step.


----------

